# تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

تصميم شبكة صرف صحي خطوة بخطوة وبالتفصيل - Sewer Design​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

هنعتبر ان الموضوع ده اول خطوة و حجر الاساس لدراسة الصرف الصحى و نكمل المناقشات هنا


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخى الكريم على نقل موضوعى هنا لتعم الفائدة ​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

الدال على الخير كفاعله


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

الموضوع مهم ومكتوب بطريقه جيده
ورغبت مشاركته مع الاخوه
وجعلت الرابط مباشره على مشاركتك----ولم اعلق عليها او اقتبسها مع تنويه منقول
اعذرني فمهندس التكيييف يهمه مثل هذا الموضوع
:84:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مارس 2009)

*ولمزيد من مشاركات الاعمال الصحيه ابحثوا في مواضيع العضو المتميز NAK



 الحسابات الهيدروليكية ‏(




12345 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
نسخة كاملة لبرنامج تصميم هيدروليكي لشبكات نقل الموائع ‏(



12) 


 الخزانات ‏(



123) 


 عرض مرئي مبسط حول خطوط الأنابيب ‏(



12345)*​


----------



## mohamed mech (16 مارس 2009)

و هاكذا انطلق زيكو فى موضوع الصرف


----------



## خالد العسيلي (16 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير و زادكم من فضله

اي ده يا أجدع باشمهندس في كل النت ....


----------



## zanitty (17 مارس 2009)

حلو يا زيكو انك بدات
ربنا يكرمك بجد يا ابنى


----------



## مهندس/علي (17 مارس 2009)

حلو المجال دة وانا عايز ادرسة واتعمق فية بس المشكلة اني ما اتعرضت لية في الشغل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

الاعمال الصحية:
نستعرض في هذا الجزء الاعمال الصحية الداخلية للمباني وتشمل الاعمال الصحية لاي مبني
ا- اعمال الصرف الصحي للمبني
ب- اعمال التغذية بالمياة للمبني (تشمل مواسيرمياة الشرب و شبكة الحريق -سواء كانت شبكة الحريق من النوع الجاف أو النوع الرطب )
ج- أعمدة (مواسير) تصريف مياة الامطار
وقد نبدأ بالاعمال الصحية عند تنفيذ اعمال الاساسات بالمبني فقد نضع داخل الاساسات مواسير الصرف العمومية للمبني لذلك لابد لنا من اتخاذ الاتي :

1-الدراسة المتأنية للمناسيب الخاصة بالموقع والمبني
2-علاقة ماسورة الصرف الخاصة بالمبني بالشبكه العموميه للصرف 
3- علاقة التغذية بالمياة للمبني بشبكة التغذية العمومية
4-دراسة اماكن الصرف والتغذية وتوزيع الاجهزة للمبني باللوح الهندسية وتحديد اماكنها بكل دقة
5- دراسة الخامات المتوفرة لدينا ودراسة هل تناسب استخدامات المبني من عدمه ومدي الحاجة الي اختيار مواد بديلة
6-لابد لنا من اختيار (دولاب ) طاقم العمل من ذوي الكفاءة والخبرة وبالطبع الامانه
-كانت هذه مقدمه للاعمال الصحية لابد منها
الاعمال الصحية الداخلية للمباني:
اولا اعمال الصرف الصحي للمباني:
نعلم جيدا ان الغرض من اعمال الصرف الصحي هو التخلص من المتخلفات بدورات المياة والمطابخ والغسيل وما الي ذلك بطريقة صحية من الاماكن التي يتخلف عن استخدامها متخلفات سائلة الي خارج المبني عن طريق مواسير الصرف الي المجاري .
وتنقسم المجاري الي نوعين :
أ- مجاري عمومية (شبكة من خطوط الصرف بالشوارع مربوطة بغرف تفتيش خاصة والشبكة تعمل بالانحدار الي ان تنتقل المخلفات الي محطات الرفع ثم بدورها تنقلها الي محطة المعالجة )
ب- المجاري الخاصة (البيارات والخزانات)وفيها تتجمع المخلفات التي عن طريق عربات (الشفط) تقوم بسحب المتخلفات لخارج المنطقة 
-وكما ذكرنا يتم الصرف عن طريق مواسير الصرف والتي تختلف تسميتها طبقا لعملها وهناك نوعان رئيسيان:
أ- مواسير الصرف weste pipes
ب- مواسير العمل soil pipes
اولا مواسير الصرف weste pipes وهي مواسير صرف خاصة بنقل مياة الغسيل 
كالمياة المتخلفه من كل من: 
1- حوض غسيل الاواني بالمطبخ
2- حوض غسيل الوجه 
3- البانيو (احواض الحمامات بأنواعها)
4- سيفونات الارضية
السيفونات (traps )
والسفونات عبارة عن حاجز مائي يسمح المياة والمتخلفات من الاجهزة الصحية الي المواسير مع منع مرور الغازات المتكونه من التسرب الي داخل المبني 
وتوضع مع الاجهزة ويلاحظ ذلك عند تركيب الاحواض ويصنع داخليا بالمرحاض سواء كان افرنجي او بلدي (يفضل ان تكون السلطانية والسيفون من قطعة واحدة وفي حالة وجود قطعتين اي قاعدة وسيفون نص الكود المصري علي ضرورة ان يزود المرحاض بسيفون(عازل او حاجز مائي) عبارة عن ماسورة ملتوية علي شكل حرف p او s توضع اسفل السلطانية عند المخرج وبقطر لا يقل عن 10 سم
بحيث لا يقل عمق الحاجز او العازل به عن 5 سم وله فتحة تهوية مباشرة او عن طريق الماسورة المتصلة به الي اقرب عامود تهوية )
ويمكننا تقسيم انواع السيفونات طبقا لمادة صنعها الي عدة انواع نذكر منها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر:
1- سيفونات من البلاستيك
2- سيفونات من الرصاص
3- سيفونات الزهر
4- سيفونات من النحاس
-كما يمكنا تقسيم السيفونات طبقا لطريقة عملها الي نوعين:
1- سيفونات علي شكل حرف p
2- سيفونات علي شكل حرف s
ويجب ان تتوافر بالسيفونات الشروط الاتيه:
1- القدرة علي مقاومة التفريغ الذاتي
2- القدرة علي منع مرور الغازات
3-ان يكون مرور المتخلفات سهلا كما يجب ان يكون السطح الداخلي املس تماما لتجنب التصاق 
المتخلفات 
4- قد نحتاج الي فتحة للكشف وللتهوية
-نظرية عمل السيفون:
ببساطة شديدة هي نفس نظرية الاواني المستطرقة وفيها يتساوي السطح(افقية واحدة) في الانابيب ذات الشعبتين 
يجب ان تتساوي الضغوط هنا الضغوط الجوية من ناحية الاجهزة وضغوط الغازات المتكونه في المواسير لان السيفون يكون حلقة اتصال بين الاجهزة والمواسير
- ولكن يبقي سؤال هام جدا اي النوعين افضل؟
للاجابة عن هذا السؤال يجب علينا ان نحدد الافضليه في اي شيء فعند الحديث عن القدرة علي منع الغازات يكون السيفون من نوع s هو الافضل 
اما عن الحديث عن مقاومة التفريغ الذاتي يكون السيفون من نوع p هو الافضل
يفضل عمل بايب التهويه بنفس قطر بايب العمل - حيث انه عند تشغيل السيفون يتشكل كميه مياه منصرفه بحجم بايب العمل وارتفاع تحدده كميه مياه النازله من السيفون تسقط سقوطا حرا داخل بايب العمل ويلزم تعويض هذا الفراغ بكميه هواء بنفس الحجم وبنفس سرعه سقوط المياه المصروفه
وفي حال استعمال بايب 2 انش يمكن في هذه الحاله سحب المياه داخل اقرب سيفون وفقدان الحاجر المائي الذي يمنع الغازات
- أما بالنسبة للمباول
 فتعامل معاملة العمل المباول (في الاماكن العامه والمدارس والمساجد و............)(يفضل صرفة بخط خاص 3بوصة)
وتنقل المواسير المخلقات الي جاليتراب gally - traps حيث يوصل الجاليتراب بدورة الي غرفة التفتيش الخاصة بالمبني ثم تنتقل المخلفات الي المطابق العمومية -ملحوظة بسيطة وهي بخصوص صرف المباول
فلربما هي مدارس في طريقة صرفها ولكنني اتبع مدرسة اخري وهي صرف المباول علي جاليتراب خاص بصرف المباول ومنه الي عمود العمل بدلا من عمود الصرف لان صرف مياه المباول الي سيفون الارضية ومنه الي عمود الصرف قد ينتج عنه ترسب مياه المباول ولو بعض الوقت بسيفون الارضية وخروج روائح غير مستحبة لكن الصرف علي عمود العمل لا ينتج عنه ذلك لكننا نفضل صرف المباول بخط 3بوصة خاص.
ثانيا مواسير العمل soil pipes وتختص بتصريف متخلفات المراحيض وهذه تتصل مباشرة الي غرفة تفتيش المبني دون الحاجة الي جاليتراب
أنابيب(مواسير )التهوية
وتعرف بمواسير (انابيب )النفس او التنفيس او منع الامتصاص وتستخدم عند وجود في المباني متعددة الادوار ووجود مراحيض في كل دور فوق بعضهم البعض وبصرف واحد (مواسير العمل soil pipes) و نظرا لازالة الحاجز المائي بالسيفون الخاص بالقاعدة(المرحاض)بالمرحاض الاسفل فعند انسياب المياة من صندوق الطرد للمرحاض الاعلي تقوم المياة المتدفقة بامتصاص او (شفط)كمية من مياة السيفون السفلي بسبب ما يعرف بتفريغ الهواء بين الماسورة وسيفون السلطانية او القاعدة او المرحاض ولذلك نجد ضرورة عمل مواسير التهوية لتلافي ذلك 
ونلاحظ ان في الادوار العليا او بالاصح بالدور الاخير لا يحدث عملية الشفط او الامتصاص لمياة السيفون (عملية التفريغ السيفوني)متي كان هناك ما يعرف بالطواير وهو وجود ارتفاع للماسورة والذي يسبب تعادل الهواء وعدم تخلخله داخل الماسورة.
وتوضع انابيب او مواسير التهوية موازية لمواسير الصرف او العمل ويوصلا معا عن طريق عمل فرع تهوية بين اعلي المرحاض وماسورة التهوية
وتكون ماسورة التهوية في الغالب قطر 2 بوصة
و مواسير التهوية تكون اما من الزهر او البي في سي او الرصاص او غيرهم
شبكة الحريق او علي وجه الدقه شبكة مواسير اطفاء الحريق
وكنا قد اشرنا في عجاله الي انه طبقا للمواصفات نلجأ في بعض الاماكن الي عمل شبكتين لاطفاء الحريق
1- شبكه جافه
2-شبكه رطبه
ونشير هنا الي انه في بعض الاماكن ايضا يطلب منا عمل خزانات للمياة الخاصة باطفاء الحريق
وايضا قد يطلب اطفاء تلقائي
وان شاء الله نلقي الضوء علي متطلبات الدفاع المدني في هذا الشأن
بالطبع قبل الحديث عن الشبكات كثيرا ما نسمع ان اشياء كثيرة تخص اعمال الاطفاء فمثلا
- حنفية اطفاء الحريق الموضوعه علي الحائط لها مواصفات خاصة بها 
وكذلك الحنفية الموجوده تحت الارض بمشتملاتها لها مواصفات خاصة
ايضا لابد ان نعرف مواصفات دولاب حفظ لوازم المطافيء ومواصفات خرطوم الحريق وبوري المطافيء وجهاز الاطفاء (ثاني اكسيد الكربون)
وجهاز الاطفاء الرغوي وايضا لابد ان نحدد مكان وصلة عربة الاطفاء والموجوده تحت الارض وبالطبع قطر مواسير شبكة اطفاء الحريق
ولابد لنا ان نحدد مكان كل شيء علي الطبيعة وعمل لوحة مرسوم فيها اماكن اجهزة الاطفاء ومخرج الهروب
لكن قبل الحديث عن شبكتي اطفاء الحريق الرطبه والجافه قد يتبادر الي ذهن البعض منا ما الفائده من وجود شبكتين للاطفاء؟
الهدف واضح لا قدر عند حدوث حريق كبير فكيف سيقوم الافراد المتواجدين بالمبني بالاطفاء
العمليه صعبه جدا
ان كان الحريق محدود فلا باس بالطبع من استخدام الشبكه الداخليه ثم هناك نقطه اخري
هل لو وجد المبني في منطقه ضغط المياه ضعيف كيف سيكون العمل؟ بلاشك لابد من التدخل السريع لسيارات الاطفاء


 الخط الجاف
يجب تزويد المبني بعامود جاف للحريق غير متصل بمصدر مياه وبقطر لا يقل عن 4 بوصة ويمتد راسيا في منطقه السلالم الموصله للاسطح و تزود بحنفيه بكل دور من النوع ذي الطاره بقطر 2.5 بوصة وتتغذي المواسير الجافه بالمياه اللازمه لاطفاء الحريق بواسطة مضخات الاطفاء المتنقله والمركبه علي عربات الاطفاء عن طريق حنفيات الحريق القريبه من المبني ولذلك تزود عند نقطة الماخذ براكور يتناسب مع معدات الاطفاء وتزود ايضا بصمام تفريغ الهواء باعلاها


ملاحظات هامه عند تركيب أعمدة الصرف:
1- ان تكون اعمدة الصرف أو العمل من قطر واحد علي انه يسمح بزيادة القطر بالادوار السفلية لزيادة كمية الصرف(خاصة في الابراج السكنية) ولا يقل القطر عن 3بوصة في الادوار العليا بأعمدة الصرف ولا يقل القطر في الادوار العليا عن 4 بوصة لاعمدة العمل
2-تستخدم المشتركات بالاعمدة لاتصال الفروعالمائله بتلك الاعمدة من نفس قطرها علي ان تسمح بحركة الصرف من الفروع المائلة الي الاعمدة بحركة دائرية(هناك مشتركات مسلوبة لكنها تركب بنفس القطر بالطبع ولا تستخدم المشتركات ذات القطر الاقل فمثلا تستخدم المشتركات 3/4 بوصة مع المواسير 4 بوصة فلا مشكله لكن لا تستخدم مشتركات 3بوصة مع المواسير 4 بوصة هذا علي سبيل المثال)
3-يراعي ان تكون الاعمدة (المواسير)رأسية تماما
4-تكون الاعمدة(المواسير)مرتفعه عن الاسطح بمسافة حوالي 150 سم 
5-توضع بالاعلي طنابيش( هواية او طنبوشة) من البلاستيك او المعدن 
6- التأكد من لحامات المواسير والملحقات
7-يجب مرور الهواء بالمواسير والفروع لسهولة السحب والتهوية
8-وبالطبع لا ننسي جودة الخامات والتأكد من تحملها درجات الحراره العاليه
9- ضرورة وجود طبة التسليك باعمدة الصرف والعمل لسهولة الاصلاح في حالة الانسداد للمواسير
- يراعي ان الغرض من وصل الفروع المائله بالاعمدة الرأسية بواسطة مشتركات منحنية هو توجية مياة الصرف في حركة دائرية لضمان عدم التصاق المواد الصلبة بجدران المواسير او المشتركات علي السواء
حساب أقطار مواسير الصرف:
هناك جداول تحدد معدلات الصرف لكل جهاز من الاجهزة الصحية كالاحواض والمباول والمراحيض و..................
كما انه توجد جداول اخري تحدد اقطار المواسير التي تكفي تصريف كميات المياة المتخلفة
ومنها نستطيع حساب اقطار مواسير الصرف الا انه جرت العادة لان تكون المواسير الخاصة بالفروع لتصريف الاجهزة كالتالي:
1- مواسير فروع لزوم صرف المرحاض 4بوصة
2- مواسير فروع لصرف حوض وجه 1,5 بوصة
3- مواسير فرعية لصرف حوض غسيل اواني 2 بوصة
4- مواسير صرف مياة الامطار 3 او 4 بوصة ( طبقا للمنطقة التي بها امطار )
5-مواسير لزوم التهوية (0مانعة التفريغ) لا تقل عن 2 بوصه




​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

ملفات اوتوكاد للمساعده في التصميم



PLUMPING ----------------------------Autocad BLOCK 

به جميع جداول التصميم والامثله المحلوله 




Plumping international codeالكود العالمي لانظمه المياه والصرف


ideal standard
http://www.4shared.com/get/89080893/612f2c99/___online.html;jsessionid=853F9C6BDBD0C9C5EC638153B2354C98.dc113


*إدارة موقع*

*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ210.pdf*

شبكات المياة والصرف الصحي

*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ207.pdf*

ورش كهربائية وصحية

*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ206.pdf*


إدارة المشاريع

*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ205.pdf*


أمن وسلامة

*http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/college/construction/pdf/civ100.pdf*


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

الكود المصري للاعمال الصحيه مشتملا على التصميم والتنفيذ

اتمنى ان يفيد المهتمين بمحطات المياه الشرب والصرف الصحى (روافع - تنقيه - شبكات)
الاجزاء الخمسه



http://www.4shared.com/file/66915988...f37/___98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66916529...a1/____98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66917315...9e/____98.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66918195...bae/___97.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/66918778...62f/___97.html


----------



## م/زيكو تك (17 مارس 2009)

إرسم بروفيل طريق - خط مياه - خط صرف صحى فى دقيقة واحدة فقط ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
أحمد المبرمج 


... وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي ...مهم جدا 
نور


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (18 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير اخوي زيكو مجهودك واضح


----------



## ايمن حسين (18 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ...............


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 مارس 2009)

شكرا للاخوه الكرام على المرور العطر واتمنى الفائده للجميع


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهودكم الطيب


----------



## ححخخهه (19 مارس 2009)

معلومات قيمة جدا مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررر


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (19 مارس 2009)

سؤال للاخوه المهندسين 
اذا عندك مبني متكون من 12 دور ومواسير الصرف من النوع pvc والمشتركات والكيعان والجلب من النوع الي بجوانات فكيف يتم تسليم المواسير للاستشاري عن طريق الاختبار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م/زيكو تك (20 مارس 2009)

مؤمن انا عارف ان السؤال دا عاملك ازعاج كبير ويمكن ارق 

الحل يا حج حمل كتاب الكود العالمي لاعمال الرف الصحي وهتلاقي فيه صفحه واحده فقط بتشرح العمليه بالتفصيل --مش عارف موجوده في الكود المصري ولا لأ -ولكن على كل حال ابتدي بالكود العالمي ومش هتاخد وقت كنت هشرحهالك ولكن حسيت انك لو قرأتها من مرجع مثل هذا هتاخد ثقه كبيره وانت بتتناقش مع الناس


----------



## خالد العسيلي (21 مارس 2009)

دايماً الكبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررررررر كبييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حازم جبر (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخونا الفاضل علي نقلك لنا هذا الموضوع الهام
و احمد الله انك نقلت لنا موضوعا كتبته من قبل بعنوان
الاعمال الصحيه الداخليه بالمباني
و اتمني باذن الله تعالي نقلكم لباقي الموضوع لتعم الفائده 
ان شاء الله


----------



## alaoovic (24 مارس 2009)

والله مجهود فوق الممتاز...شكرا


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (24 مارس 2009)

بارك الله في كل جهد يتقدم بامتنا خطوة الى الامام


----------



## حسن الأديب (25 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير ,


----------



## starting (24 أبريل 2009)

ايه الجمال ده يا زيكو برنس والله في انتظار المزيد ربنا ما يحرمنا من ابداعاتك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير يا أخ زيكو وبارك الله فيك . وشكرا


----------



## sameh abd elhalim (26 أبريل 2009)

أخي الفاضل 
هل من الممكن ان تدلني على كيفية عمل الحسابات الهيدروليكية لشبكة إطفاء حريق sprinkler system


----------



## ابو بيدو (26 أبريل 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا ابو الزييك
ده انت ماطلعتش زيكو تكييف بس
وزييكووو صحى وتغذية كمان
جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## zanitty (26 أبريل 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلو زيكو صحى دى


----------



## رائد حمامرة (29 أبريل 2009)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ كورين ـــــــــــــــــــــ هورين ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ فين ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ يا طيبين ـ


----------



## رائد حمامرة (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## MIDO ASEM (6 مايو 2009)

مع خالص الشكر 
:63::63::63::63::77::77::77::77:


----------



## NAK (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مايو 2009)

nak قال:


> بارك الله فيك و رحم الله والديك و جزاك الله عنا خيراً


 
استاذي nak اهلا بك 
وشكرن على دعوتك الطيبه -رحمنا الله واياكم ايها المبادر بالعلم


----------



## amr fathy (6 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير اخوي زيكو


----------



## garary (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير اخوي زيكو


----------



## م/زيكو تك (11 يونيو 2009)

اللهم ارحم المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

جزاكم الله خيرا وجميع الاخوه الكرام اللذين كانت مشاركاتهم هي العمود الفقري للموضوع

مصطفى الوكيل
nak
احمد المبرمج
نور


----------



## ahmed3li (12 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر على الحاجات دى


----------



## ROUDS (12 يونيو 2009)




----------



## light man (12 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخ زيكو بس صرت عم تجبلي حالة نفسية لانو الخط عنا هون بهوي ووقت اللي بشوف مشاركاتك وما فيتي نزلا بتشائم نفسيا بس على كل مشكور على المجهود


----------



## م/عادل حسن (18 يونيو 2009)

الف الف الف شكر على هذا الموضوع وعلى هذه وجعل الله لك هذا العلم سراجا
اللهم اجعل لك فى منتفع بهذا العلم صدقه


----------



## light man (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي على الموضوع و على المجهود الواضح و جاري التحميل............


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير وسلمت يداك


----------



## eng_mun3m (23 يونيو 2009)

السلام علايكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


لقد انطلق المدفع وياله من انطلاق 

رحماك يا اخى فلقد باءت ظهورنا من شدة ما حملنا (بكسره الميم وفتحها مع التشديد) متى سيطالع الشخص كل هذا الكم الهائل وقد اجل من المواضيع والبرامج و الكتب الى وقت لاحق واغلبها من مشاركاتك الرائعه

ارجو ان لا يطلع علينا من يتمهجن الحديث باللغه العربيه


----------



## فاعل خير (25 يونيو 2009)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور 
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## mohy_y2003 (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخ زيكو ومشكور علي جهودك


----------



## نور محمد علي (14 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 يوليو 2009)

اشكر لكم مروركم العطر اخواني الاحباب


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي زيكو و نفعنا بعلمك دوماً و أثابك عليه يوم الدين

تقبل مروري


----------



## محمد ادم سبيل (23 يوليو 2009)

مسككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## yoha (30 يوليو 2009)

موضوع شيق
ومفيد جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م/عادل حسن (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووور اخى الكريم
موضوع جميل وشيق


----------



## MIGO20 (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله ألف خير اخوي زيكو مجهودك واضح*​


----------



## احمدكركور (7 سبتمبر 2009)

التوقيع:


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا لمروركم اخواني الكرام-وادعو الله بفضل الشهر الكريم ان يغقر لنا ذنوبنا وان يعييننا على العباده والطاعات


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 0000000000


----------



## ايمن حسين (17 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الشرح الوافى وفى انتظار المزيد


----------



## حسام محمد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

إيه العظمى دي كلها 
يسعد مساء الجميع 
إلى الأمام يا باشا 
الله يوفقك


----------



## حسام الدينن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

أين أنتم ي أخوان لماذا توقفتم عن التكلملة
اين انت ي اخ زانتى انت وزيكو
باللة اتمنى منكم شرح برامج الأكسل الجاهزة
وكذللك بعض البرامج الجاهزة المستخدمة فى حسابات التدفق واقطار المواسير


----------



## spyeng_85 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## mahmoudbkr (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خير


----------



## طارق كامل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## tarek sht (12 أكتوبر 2009)

*جزاء الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## ميدو بيومى (4 نوفمبر 2009)

[lfdkjuuuuuu56u


----------



## عصام عبده أحمد (27 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (16 يناير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م شهاب (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا باشا الله يزيدك من علمه


----------



## البتنونى (17 يناير 2010)

الله ينور يا هندسه جهد مشكووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## cropper (17 يناير 2010)

ماشاء الله والله شي رائع وبيرفع الراس


----------



## said337 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انتم موقع محترم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## hammami (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم : لدي مشروع تصميم شبكة صرف وتغذية لصالة سيارت فيها قسم صيانة للسيارات 
يرجى مساعدتي ما هي الخطوات التي يجب ان اتبعها


----------



## mohsen_2009s (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا عى هده المعلومات


----------



## ابو جندل الشمري (2 فبراير 2010)

احسنت 
جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمر سمير (5 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Emad alshwiki (27 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف مليون عافيه يا مهندس شغل متعوب عليه


----------



## aati badri (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
تشكراتنا بلا حدود ولاعدد رحم الله والديك واسكنك معهم في اعالي الجنان مع الحبيب المصطفى ص

لي سؤال وضعته فى بوست آخر وهو
كيف نقوم بتوصيل جاليتراب فخارى مع شبكة الصرف من ال pvc-4
وشكرا


----------



## مهندس كاظم الفتلي (12 مارس 2010)

*مجاري*

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز انا محتاج هذ التصميم اذ ممكن المساعدة وشكرا لك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك الله يوفقك


----------



## safa aldin (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## abudulwe (13 مارس 2010)

thanks gf


----------



## م/سليمان333 (14 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## محمود محمد الهادي (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هناك معلومات عن الصرف و التغذية لملعب كرة قدم؟
و عموما شبكات الرى للحدائق؟
هل من مجيب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## المساعد 1 (18 مارس 2010)

مشكوررر على الملف


----------



## الصياد2010 (28 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بثينة 1984 (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا عالموضوع الرائع


----------



## ahmed nabil71 (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخى العزيز


----------



## علي الشهيب (10 يونيو 2010)

لدي محاضرات في الدراسات العليا لموضوع الاهتزازات اكدر انشرها في الموقع


----------



## wsim (18 يونيو 2010)

السلام والتحية لكل من ساهم ويساهم في تطوير هذا الموقع الرائع لكل مهندس عربي
انا مهندس مدني وابحث من زمن عن شرح لبرنامج sewer gems v8i ارجو المساعدة ان كان وقتكم يسمح . جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## محمدوصلاح (18 يونيو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبدالله لصور (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووور

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## السيد احمد (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mohakamel (22 يوليو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررا لك


----------



## 8mar (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووورة


----------



## mustafa alsabbagh (23 يوليو 2010)

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.


----------



## صقر ليبيا (26 يوليو 2010)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عبدالملك ياسين (30 يوليو 2010)

ما قصرت اخي


----------



## الفنى محمد رمضان (30 يوليو 2010)

كل عام وانتم بخير فضل شهر رمضان
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t147627.html


----------



## الفارس (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا مهندس زيكو تك علي هذه المعلومات المفيدة وزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (2 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## اي واحد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــكور على الموضوع المميز


----------



## ايمن حسين (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكر كم على الموضوع والجهد الرائع والعرض الجيد جدا 

واود ان يشاركنى الاخوة فى بحث نقطة معينة واجهتنا فى احد المشاريع 
حيث ان المشروع يشتمل على منشات صناعية عبارة عن ورش صيانة وغسيل وتشحيم سيارات 
وورش لحام وتصنيع خفيفة ومحطة وقود صغيرة وفى نفس الوقت مجموعة من المبانى الادارية 
ومسجد ومستوصف ( عيادة طبية ) صغير وبعض المبانى السكنية 
وعليه فان مواصفات شبكات upvc 

الا ان كان هناك راى لتوحيد نوع انابيب الصرف لتكون من الupvc
ولكن بعض المهندسين عارض هذا الراى واصر على ان تنفذ مواسير الصرف 
بمحطة الوقود وورش السيارات والصيانة من الحديد الزهر 

ارجو مناقشة هذا الموضوع وابداء وجهة نظر الاخوة المشاركين لاستنباط واستخلاص 
راى وخلاصة مبنية على رؤية علمية واضحة اومرجعية الى اكواد عالمية محددة معترف بها 

وارجوان تعود هذه الدراسة والمناقشة بالنفع للجميع 


ولكم وافر التحية والتقدير


----------



## tarek501 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


م/زيكو تك قال:


> الموضوع مهم ومكتوب بطريقه جيده
> ورغبت مشاركته مع الاخوه
> وجعلت الرابط مباشره على مشاركتك----ولم اعلق عليها او اقتبسها مع تنويه منقول
> اعذرني فمهندس التكيييف يهمه مثل هذا الموضوع
> :84:


----------



## alaa_84 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## bagan (4 ديسمبر 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا مهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.mohamed elhabb (8 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## هواتفي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمودشمس (16 فبراير 2011)

*وفقم الله لما فيه خير الأسلام والمسلمين*​


----------



## نهاد العجيلي (18 فبراير 2011)

مشكور وعساك دوم متالق


----------



## SALIM.ALI (23 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## SALIM.ALI (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا عزيزي


----------



## SALIM.ALI (23 مارس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng.atheer (23 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ziadzh (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام


----------



## husseincad (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكور


----------



## nofal (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## obo (24 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور-----بارك الله فيك


----------



## طلول (24 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك الغالي ابو الزيك انت مدرسه لنا جميعا

وبغيت اسئلك عن efflunet tratemnt plant) ETP)

هذي كثير ما اسمع عنها بالمصانع لمعالجة المياه الخارجه من الصنع ,,, اذا عندك معلومه تفيدنا ولو باختصار

تحياتي


----------



## brhooome (24 مايو 2011)

شكرا أخى الكريم


----------



## حامد شوخة (26 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
كيف ممكن اصير الواحد محترف في تصميم شبكات الصرف الصحي


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (27 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## eng_mohamedreda (9 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## pora (9 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmadkhaled (18 نوفمبر 2011)

niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## Eng-Nidal (3 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر ا كتير لالك يعطيك العافية


----------



## maspero (20 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير وزاادك الله من علمه


----------



## محمد حسن جبر (1 مارس 2012)

مشكور


----------



## eng/gladiator (7 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن شحاتة (14 يونيو 2012)

​ ما هي اقصي ميول واقصي انحراف لمواسير الفيبر جلاس قطر 500mm علما بانها سيتم اختبارها تحت ضغط 12 بار.......ارجو الرد لمن عنده علم


----------



## sam_89 (26 ديسمبر 2012)

أكثر من رائع يا بشمهندس!​


----------



## فالح بن حنتوش (13 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## sorea (21 فبراير 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

كلام الناس المحترمة واجب للشكر والتقدير 
ايه ده بجد والله مفيش جمال بالشكل ده 
ده الواحد عجز امام هذا الكلام الرائع هو فيه شرح بالاخلاص ده


----------



## محمد حسين عطية (29 مارس 2013)

شكراً
وعندي مشروع صرف وتغذية هل يوجد شيت أكسل يساعدنى فى تحليل الأسعار


----------



## mahmood mrbd (29 مارس 2013)

اخي الحسابات الهيدروليكية وبقية الفايلات غير موجودة ارجو رفعها مرة اخرى للفائدة منها وتحميلها والسؤال موجه لكل من لديه هذه المواضيع ولكم جزيل الشكر ..والله ولي النوفيق


----------



## القاف (6 أكتوبر 2013)

زاكم الله كل خير و زادكم من فضله


----------



## حذيفة العبسي (10 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ..يعطيك العافية .. الروابط شغالة ؟؟ روابط التحميل بفتحها بيعطيني صفحة رئيسية لموقع طق طق يا ريت تساعدني لانو العنوان مهم وفي تفصيلات كثيرة وانا تشوقت لمعرفت ما بداخل الملف


----------



## zanitty (10 أكتوبر 2013)

حذيفة العبسي قال:


> السلام عليكم ..يعطيك العافية .. الروابط شغالة ؟؟ روابط التحميل بفتحها بيعطيني صفحة رئيسية لموقع طق طق يا ريت تساعدني لانو العنوان مهم وفي تفصيلات كثيرة وانا تشوقت لمعرفت ما بداخل الملف



هذا هو رابط الموضوع المقصود يا صديقى http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/124501-design-Sewer-Design
و يمكنك السؤال فى الموضوع نفسه عن الملف المفقود فقد يكون احد اعضاء الموضوع قد قام بتحميل الملفات و يمكنه مساعدتك


----------



## hikal007 (1 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا .​​


----------



## eng_mechanical (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## imadali (4 أبريل 2014)

مشكور على هذا الجهد بوركت


----------



## A/C (6 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووورررر


----------



## zakarya ahmad (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## بسام المياحي (8 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## elfouly (22 فبراير 2015)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## mom77 (22 أبريل 2015)

شكراااا


----------



## bazoonline (16 يونيو 2015)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## hazemss (30 يونيو 2015)

مشكور ع المجهود الرائع 
بس اخي ممكن تفيدنا بموضوع السليفات 
على اي لفل بنحطو و شو اللي باثر ع اللفل


----------



## AHMED MORSYIAN (11 يوليو 2017)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## moaied (16 نوفمبر 2018)

بارك الله فيكم و ماشاء الله و جزاك الله خيرا


----------

